# site magic kinder avec safari1.1 et panther10.3.1 ...ça coince!!!!



## albouy70 (14 Novembre 2003)

Père d'un enfant de 6 ans s'amusant sur ce site je suis un peu désemparé..

Depuis Panther  (install avec archivage et sauvegarde des préférences...) la page de magic-kinder.com ne s'affiche plus!!!

J'avais eu le même pb sous Jaguar avant 10.2.8 ( le plug-in flash étant nécessaire mais ne marchant pas meme en le chargeant ...toujours avant 10.2.8)

C'est difficile à comprendre puisque j'ai gardé mes préférences

Si quelqu'un a la solution je suis preneur

Merci


----------



## alfred (14 Novembre 2003)

j'ai testé, et ça ne marche pas non plus chez moi. ni avec explorer, ni avec omniweb.

dans le code source, il y avait ceci: 


&lt;SCRIPT LANGUAGE="VBScript"&gt;
   ' Check for the Flash ActiveX control.
   '
   ' This script will be ignored by browsers that do not support
   ' VBScript (although Microsoft Internet Explorer will warn the
   ' user that a script in an unsupported language has been
   ' encountered if the user has checked "Show unsupported scripting
   ' language errors" in Preferences-&gt;Web Browser-&gt;Web Content).
   '
   ' This technique due to Jeff Brown and Rafael M. Muñoz of
   ' Microsoft Corporation.  Version testing adapted from Macromedia
   ' Flash Technical Note #12853.

un spécialiste web pourrait nous dire s'il y a un rapport?


----------



## Nephou (14 Novembre 2003)

le problème vient de lutilisation du VBscript (VB pour Visual Basic) qui est spécifique à windows (enfin je crois)


----------



## albouy70 (14 Novembre 2003)

merci pour ta réponse

mais pourquoi cela marchait sous 10.2.8???


----------



## alfred (14 Novembre 2003)

après avoir coché "afficher les erreurs de script" dans les préfs d'explorer (contenu web), voilà ce que j'obtiens:






.


----------



## tbfm (26 Novembre 2003)

Tout ceci est bien bizarre, ce site devrait marcher sur Mac OS X ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai quand même eu un mal fou à le faire marcher sur mon PC avec IE6.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai été obligé de mettre la sécurité au minimum (accepter tous les cookies, tous les controles active X, ...)
J'essaye de me plonger plus avant dans ce problème et je recontacte plus tard.


----------



## tbfm (26 Novembre 2003)

En farfouillant dans le code html du site, j'arrive à extraire ce lien qui lance (directement sur mon PC avec IE6) le fichier Flash :  http://www.magic-kinder.com/swf/login.swf?lingua=fr 

Essaye ca dans Safari et tiens moi au courant.


----------



## minime (26 Novembre 2003)

tbfm a dit:
			
		

> J'essaye de me plonger plus avant dans ce problème et je recontacte plus tard.



Fais gaffe à ne pas te noyer dans leur chocolat transgénique.


----------



## tbfm (26 Novembre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe à ne pas te noyer dans leur chocolat transgénique.


N'aie crainte, je ne mange que du gras élévé dans le sud-ouest.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1kg de magret vaut mieux que 100g de Ferrero. c'est mon médecin qui me l'a dit, comme quoi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bon revenons à nos moutons ; je n'arrive pas à télécharger le fichier swf pour l'éxécuter direct à partir du DD. Je tente encore.

PS : C'est pas facile pour moi de donner des infos fiables vu que j'ai plus qu'un PC.


----------

